# Kodokan History



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 3, 2004)

Here is an excellent site for the history of the Kodokan:

http://www.bstkd.com/JudoHistory/HistoryNine.htm


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 4, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> Here is an excellent site for the history of the Kodokan:
> 
> http://www.bstkd.com/JudoHistory/HistoryNine.htm


Actually, this might be better:

http://www.bstkd.com/JudoHistory/HistoryOne.htm

Interesting Reading!


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 23, 2004)

Domo Ari Gato!


----------

